# Reccomend a pour over ?



## Japles (Jul 3, 2020)

Getting the wilfa svart grinder and have realised I've never explored any brewed coffee outside of my trusty Aeropress.

I think nearly all the over brewing methods are basically variations of a pour over? Can you guys reccomend a type to try out ?

Cheers!


----------



## MrNik (Aug 28, 2018)

V60 has to be the all round winner for me.

Versatile, cheap and produces great coffee...


----------



## Japles (Jul 3, 2020)

Does look quite good, are all the pour over techniques as intense as that?

I'm just sat watching James Hoffman videos now.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Japles said:


> Does look quite good, are all the pour over techniques as intense as that?
> 
> I'm just sat watching James Hoffman videos now.


 Sorry, what do you mean by "intense"?

All brew methods require you to identify the correct grind & pour a specific amount of water for a given dose. None are particularly hard, but they all need a basic level of care.


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

Absolutely get a plastic v60, best £5 you can spend on coffee equipment.



Japles said:


> are all the pour over techniques as intense as that?


 There are as many techniques as there are people making coffee, but yes you'll need to experiment with pour and brew variables.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

catpuccino said:


> Absolutely get a plastic v60, best £5 you can spend on coffee equipment.
> 
> There are as many techniques as there are people making coffee, but yes you'll need to experiment with pour and brew variables.


 People have been making pour over coffee for over 100 years, if you want to experiment then great, but we should be able to go ahead & *make* coffee, with just a short dial in.


----------



## Japles (Jul 3, 2020)

MWJB said:


> Sorry, what do you mean by "intense"?


 I think up until maybe a couple of weeks ago, my Coffee routine was a very basic Aeropress; even blooming is relatively new for me.

I think it was watching a couple of videos and minor shock, it does seem to be fairly simple.


----------



## Japles (Jul 3, 2020)

catpuccino said:


> Absolutely get a plastic v60, best £5 you can spend on coffee equipment.


 Fiver? Obviously I didn't check Amazon first, woops.

Ordered ta.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Japles said:


> I think up until maybe a couple of weeks ago, my Coffee routine was a very basic Aeropress; even blooming is relatively new for me.
> 
> I think it was watching a couple of videos and minor shock, it does seem to be fairly simple.


 Have you got a gooseneck kettle?


----------



## Balance Coffee (Jun 27, 2020)

I'd also definitely recommend the V60! It can be a bit fiddly, not going to lie, but I think that it's worth the effort.

I've got a great video of how to use one 😄


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

MWJB said:


> People have been making pour over coffee for over 100 years, if you want to experiment then great, but we should be able to go ahead & *make* coffee, with just a short dial in.


 I'm all for pendantry but by experimenting I mean figuring out how to brew, as a novice, is active experimentation. Most people are going to have to be prepared for a little bit of trial and error, and frustration, over variables like those you listed. Very hard to read the effect of those changes on paper, and very unlikely to stumble upon a method that fits your setup and beans right away.

Learning to adjust to taste (which as we know is canon law no matter what brew method) requires learning about the impact of changes which requires a bit of experimenting, even if just tweaking things once a day during your morning brew.


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

Japles said:


> Fiver? Obviously I didn't check Amazon first, woops.
> 
> Ordered ta.


 You migth pay a few £ extra at a reseller but the typical price for a plastic v60 is around £5. It's worth pointing out that though there are glass, metal and ceramic v60s the plastic is still considered the best.


----------



## Japles (Jul 3, 2020)

MWJB said:


> Have you got a gooseneck kettle?


 No, I haven't. Not something I can swing with the OH in our small kitchen.


----------



## AJP80 (Feb 29, 2020)

And don't forget to buy some filter papers!


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Japles said:


> No, I haven't. Not something I can swing with the OH in our small kitchen.


 It's going to be trickier to get good results.

Can you cancel the order, maybe go for a Wilfa pourover, or a Melitta 102?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

catpuccino said:


> I'm all for pendantry but by experimenting I mean figuring out how to brew, as a novice, is active experimentation. Most people are going to have to be prepared for a little bit of trial and error, and frustration, over variables like those you listed. Very hard to read the effect of those changes on paper, and very unlikely to stumble upon a method that fits your setup and beans right away.
> 
> Learning to adjust to taste (which as we know is canon law no matter what brew method) requires learning about the impact of changes which requires a bit of experimenting, even if just tweaking things once a day during your morning brew.


 Sure, but we make v60s regularly, we know what we do to get a high strike rate of good results. So why don't we just describe that, rather than suggest looking at myriad approaches that we've not tried or are incomplete/don't work?


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

MWJB said:


> Sure, but we make v60s regularly, we know what we do to get a high strike rate of good results. So why don't we just describe that, rather than suggest looking at myriad approaches that we've not tried or are incomplete/don't work?


 I don't tend to share links to videos etc because I think you're right but even then the result tends to be the same. For example, James Hoffman's video is a well respective coffee professional's version of what you just described - it's the balance of his brewing experience and something he's willing to put his name to as the best way, for most people, on average, to get a good brew. He excludes things like temperature, preferring to say hotter = better (when if you ask him about this he'll freely admit this isn't the case) because it'll work for most people most of the time.

So, immediately what I share about my brewing experience with temperature contradicts what appears to be some of the best information out there. Likewise, I think swirling introduces more problems than it solves, but this'll be contradicted by others because brewing is highly opinionated.

So my advice to new brewers isn't to seek out and try ten different techniques (i.e. we agree...), it's just to be prepared for your technique to not look like anyone else's.


----------



## Japles (Jul 3, 2020)

MWJB said:


> It's going to be trickier to get good results.
> 
> Can you cancel the order, maybe go for a Wilfa pourover, or a Melitta 102?


 It might be but I'm happy to give it a good try. The JH vid seems to make it look fairly easy, my kettle certainly has a better spout than his normal type.

Orders can always be cancelled (god bless long distance selling regs), but honestly I'm fine with this for now. If we really don't get along I have friends and family I could gift it too.

I had looked at the wilfa pourover actually, I think the only issue is I don't really have much understanding in what type of coffee I'd get out of it and I'd rather go cheaper (make sure it's something I really want) before spending another 100 quid.


----------



## Japles (Jul 3, 2020)

catpuccino said:


> He excludes things like temperature, preferring to say hotter = better (when if you ask him about this he'll freely admit this isn't the case) because it'll work for most people most of the time.


 Yeah, this has confused me a little. Something about burning the beans being nonsense if they get roasted at way higher temps?



> Likewise, I think swirling introduces more problems than it solves, but this'll be contradicted by others because brewing is highly opinionated.


 Could you elaborate on this for me please?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Japles said:


> It might be but I'm happy to give it a good try. The JH vid seems to make it look fairly easy, my kettle certainly has a better spout than his normal type.
> 
> Orders can always be cancelled (god bless long distance selling regs), but honestly I'm fine with this for now. If we really don't get along I have friends and family I could gift it too.
> 
> I had looked at the wilfa pourover actually, I think the only issue is I don't really have much understanding in what type of coffee I'd get out of it and I'd rather go cheaper (make sure it's something I really want) before spending another 100 quid.


 The Wilfa pourover cone cost about £40 and makes the coffee that you put in it, just like V60.

It allows you to shut off flow for very thorough blooming, it's more self regulating and gives good results with a normal kettle.


----------



## Japles (Jul 3, 2020)

Ah balls. I thought you were on about the wilfa version of the mocca master brewer.

That looks interesting, similar to the clever dripper


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

> 56 minutes ago, Balance Coffee said:
> 
> I'd also definitely recommend the V60! It can be a bit fiddly, not going to lie, but I think that it's worth the effort.
> 
> I've got a great video of how to use one 😄


 This is just as vague/incomplete as the majority of guides. It just basically shows someone pouring 300g of water on to 18g of coffee (as happens in all 18:300g brews, whether they come out good or awful).


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Japles said:


> Ah balls. I thought you were on about the wilfa version of the mocca master brewer.
> 
> That looks interesting, similar to the clever dripper


 Not comparable to the Clever dripper


----------



## Japles (Jul 3, 2020)

MWJB said:


> Not comparable to the Clever dripper


 I fail to see how the pourover are the clever dripper are not identical, save for a lid and the method of letting the coffee drawdown (twist Vs push release).

How are they different?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Clever Dripper is an immersion brewer akin to Cafetiere where the full amount of brew water remains in contact with the grinds until the valve is released. With V60, water is filtering through the grinds from the start of the first pour.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Japles said:


> I fail to see how the pourover are the clever dripper are not identical, save for a lid and the method of letting the coffee drawdown (twist Vs push release).
> 
> How are they different?


 The Wilfa has one small hole close to the bottom of the filter, you can bloom with the valve shut and the coffee will be wet & held with the bloom water. (I bloom with 25% of the brew water for 90s).

The Clever has a massive hole in comparison and has very large chamber under the filter paper that allows the bloom water to drip through, rather than sit with the coffee, doing the wetting.

I have done a lot of similar style brews with both, the results when using the Clever like this, with a regular kettle, are not as repeatable.

You'e better off using the Clever as an immersion brewer (which is not pourover), or maybe try using if for pourover with a gooseneck kettle, but then it won't be much different to the V60 you have already ordered.


----------



## Japles (Jul 3, 2020)

Ah that'll make a bit of a difference then.

Thanks for explaining that for me; tad annoyed that Info doesn't seem to be widely available on their selling points.


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

MWJB said:


> The Wilfa pourover cone cost about £40 and makes the coffee that you put in it, just like V60.
> 
> It allows you to shut off flow for very thorough blooming, it's more self regulating and gives good results with a normal kettle.


 Any idea where to buy one of these as they seem to be sold out everywhere I found via Google. My ceramic V60 took a tumble and the idea of shutting off the flow is quite appealing as I've been trying that with my Moccamaster filter basket using the machine as a brewing stand since!


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

michaelg said:


> Any idea where to buy one of these as they seem to be sold out everywhere I found via Google. My ceramic V60 took a tumble and the idea of shutting off the flow is quite appealing as I've been trying that with my Moccamaster filter basket using the machine as a brewing stand since!


 This is where I got mine https://www.slurp.coffee/en/product-category/brewing-products/

For 1 cup, I do a 90s bloom with 25% of the brew water, with a quick stir of 2-3 strokes, reboil kettle & at 1:30 open the valve & add the rest of the brew water straight down the middle, with a regular kettle in 30-40s (by 2:00 to 2:10).


----------



## Hairy_Hogg (Jul 23, 2015)

LOL at anyone who disagrees with@MWJB (Mark) head over to the Brewed sub forum and see who puts the most effort into sorting peoples 'brewed' coffee out.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Hairy_Hogg said:


> LOL at anyone who disagrees with@MWJB (Mark) head over to the Brewed sub forum and see who puts the most effort into sorting peoples 'brewed' coffee out.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


 My go to trusted authority on all things brewed and hand ground!


----------

